# Black Walnut?  Is it any good?



## flyfishjeep (Aug 26, 2010)

One of my co-workers has a black walnut tree that needs trimming.  Is this safe for smoking and has anyone used it before?

Thanks!


----------



## athabaskar (Aug 26, 2010)

Never used it, but the tree does produce a nut so it should be ok to use. I would test it sparingly. Black Walnut has a lot of tannin and it might make a slightly bitter smoke.


----------



## umrjake57 (Aug 26, 2010)

In the 5-Day ECourse that Jeff sends out, he suggests avoiding it, as it leaves a bitter taste.

Jake


----------



## flyfishjeep (Aug 26, 2010)

I hadn't heard of anyone using it either, and if it leaves a bitter taste, then I will just trim the branches and put them in the fireplace later on.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe to make a table out of but not for smoking I hear. Now it will make one pretty table too. I have a couple


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a big old black walnut tree in my back yard at the first house we ever owned.  In the spring it was just like mowing a gatling gun, them black walnuts were firing everywhere!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 26, 2010)

I just used some last week on some stufz burgers and then later in the week for some regular burgers.

I'll have to say that I was sure it would have a bitter taste but it didnt! Mrs SOB said she really liked it!

It had a strong smoke taste But not as strong as mesquite.  I only had them on the UDS for about an hour

so if it was used for a long smoke it might be too strong. Try it!  I like it and will do it again!

SOB


----------



## walterwhite (Sep 14, 2010)

I've used it numerous times and never noticed a bitter taste. It is definitely milder than hickory and mesquite.

One of the main reasons I made my mini-WSM was to try different woods. I can smoke a couple chickens and some sausage in it and see what flavor different woods impart. The only conclusion I've come to is that everything that comes out of it tastes great!

-walt


----------

